# portmaster -a fails on pango



## jtl (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm updating my 8.1-release system with [cmd=]portmaster --packages -a[/cmd] and the pango install failed with the following output.  I can't tell what's wrong from this output, and I couldn't find any info on pango in /usr/ports/UPDATING.  Thanks for any help with this.


```
/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango/work/pango-1.28.3/pango/pango-color-table.h:762: syntax error, unexpected identifier in '    guint16 
name_offset;' at 'guint16'
/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango/work/pango-1.28.3/pango/pango-color-table.h:768: syntax error, unexpected identifier, expecting ',' or ';' in 
'static const ColorEntry color_entries[] = {' at 'color_entries'
/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango/work/pango-1.28.3/pango/pango-language-sample-table.h:52: syntax error, unexpected identifier in 'LANGUAGE(' at 
'LANGUAGE'
  CCLD   pango-querymodules
Shared object "libicui18n.so.38" not found, required by "libgvfsdbus.so"
Failed to load module: /usr/local/lib/gio/modules/libgvfsdbus.so
Shared object "libicui18n.so.38" not found, required by "libgioremote-volume-monitor.so"
Failed to load module: /usr/local/lib/gio/modules/libgioremote-volume-monitor.so
Shared object "libicui18n.so.38" not found, required by "libgiogconf.so"
Failed to load module: /usr/local/lib/gio/modules/libgiogconf.so
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libz.so.4, needed by /usr/local/lib/libfontconfig.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)
  GISCAN PangoFT2-1.0.gir
  GICOMP Pango-1.0.gir
Shared object "libicui18n.so.38" not found, required by "libgvfsdbus.so"
Failed to load module: /usr/local/lib/gio/modules/libgvfsdbus.so
Shared object "libicui18n.so.38" not found, required by "libgioremote-volume-monitor.so"
Failed to load module: /usr/local/lib/gio/modules/libgioremote-volume-monitor.so
Shared object "libicui18n.so.38" not found, required by "libgiogconf.so"
Failed to load module: /usr/local/lib/gio/modules/libgiogconf.so
/usr/local/include/freetype2/freetype/config/ftconfig.h:323: syntax error, unexpected '{', expecting ',' or ';' in '  {' at '{'
/usr/local/include/freetype2/freetype/config/ftconfig.h:327: syntax error, unexpected identifier in '    __asm__ __volatile__ (' at '__asm__'
/usr/include/machine/endian.h:107: syntax error, unexpected '{' in ' return (__extension__ ({ register __uint32_t __X = (_x); __asm ("bswap %0" 
: "+r" (__X)); __X; }));' at '{'
/usr/include/machine/endian.h:107: syntax error, unexpected ';' in ' return (__extension__ ({ register __uint32_t __X = (_x); __asm ("bswap %0" 
: "+r" (__X)); __X; }));' at ';'
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libz.so.4, needed by /usr/local/lib/libfontconfig.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libz.so.4" not found, required by "libfontconfig.so.1"
Command '['/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango/work/pango-1.28.3/pango/tmp-introspectqee311/PangoFT2-1.0', '--introspect-dump=/usr/ports/x11-
toolkits/pango/work/pango-1.28.3/pango/tmp-introspectqee311/types.txt,/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango/work/pango-1.28.3/pango/tmp-
introspectqee311/dump.xml']' returned non-zero exit status 1
gmake[4]: *** [PangoFT2-1.0.gir] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango/work/pango-1.28.3/pango'
gmake[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango/work/pango-1.28.3/pango'
gmake[2]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango/work/pango-1.28.3/pango'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango/work/pango-1.28.3'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango.

===>>> make failed for x11-toolkits/pango
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for pango-1.26.2 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for gtk-2.18.6 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for devel/dconf failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for gconf2-2.28.0 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for deskutils/alacarte failed
===>>> Aborting update
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 13, 2011)

Partial port upgrade?  libicui18n.so.38 is an old version.  The --packages option may be causing the problem.


----------



## jtl (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks - between some other flailing I did and removing the --packages option I managed to get pango updated.  Now I'm stalled on a build problem with hal.  Unfortunately, I often run into a seemingly endless stream of problems whenever I try to update the ports collection.  I've tried portupgrade, portmaster and portmanager, but I have yet to find a method that doesn't cost me a week of pain.  Is there a way to avoid this?  At this point I'd be willing to start over from scratch if I knew a reliable way to do that.  Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 14, 2011)

Here is what I do: Upgrading FreeBSD Ports

Failing to check new entries in /usr/ports/UPDATING before doing anything seems to be the most common problem.


----------



## jtl (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for the link.  I've resolved the hal build problem, but if I run into another issue that I can't find any info on, I'll give your method a try.  There was a time when I was guilty of not looking at /usr/ports/UPDATING, but I'm in the habit of checking it now.  In the past several days I've run into a number of problems about which I can find no information in /usr/ports/UPDATING, and when I also can't find any info online it starts to get frustrating.


----------

